# Hygene hygetropin advise please



## Elvis82

Hi everyone,

I can get the following hyge kits, do the pics look legit and is there any problem of fakes with these hygene kits?

i know there are other hygetropins around which are not hygene, but what about fakes of hygene kits?

thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG

Those are the sh1t ones .

Actually just zoomed in they look like the originals


----------



## Elvis82

ewen said:


> Those are the sh1t ones .


Can you elaborate ewen? :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Elvis82 said:


> Can you elaborate ewen? :confused1:


Lol thought it said .cn but it doesn't , those are fine .


----------



## Elvis82

ewen said:


> Lol thought it said .cn but it doesn't , those are fine .


Ha, yeah I've heard about the .cn. Have you heard of any fakes or problems with the so called 'original hygene' hygetropin as in the pics?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Elvis82 said:


> Ha, yeah I've heard about the .cn. Have you heard of any fakes or problems with the so called 'original hygene' hygetropin as in the pics?


Yes , ive jabbed 24iu of original hyges for a few days and felt nothing , couple others have said similar , some threads on it and were posted in earlier today .

Having said that out of all the hgh out there those would be my second choice .


----------



## Elvis82

ewen said:


> Yes , ive jabbed 24iu of original hyges for a few days and felt nothing , couple others have said similar , some threads on it and were posted in earlier today .
> 
> Having said that out of all the hgh out there those would be my second choice .


Wow that's sh1t. What's your 1st choice? Too many crap out there I was hoping these would be a safe bet.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Elvis82 said:


> Wow that's sh1t. What's your 1st choice? Too many crap out there I was hoping these would be a safe bet.


Im using the genetech 100iu kits , check research peptide section for gh lab tests its at top of stickies , those are the genetech im using .

Original hyges are gtg .


----------



## Elvis82

Thanks mate


----------



## DiamondDixie

These are legit originals buddy.


----------



## Oscars

those are the new original hyges mate


----------



## Guest

I'm on original hyges currently only 6iu post workout eod.

Hands go numb about 5 times a day.

Crazy feeling, first time on growth though.


----------



## nico1980

I zoom in the pic. I can't visit the website printed on your box. So I can't tell you anything about the product.

The real factory in China is GMP certified. They provide pharm-grade HGH. Their factory website is .com.cn, but their sales and service are poor. Some of the sales staffs leave the factory and make a new website to provide good service, the product still is from that factory. Maybe your product is one of the reseller, and I get my hgh form another one.


----------



## DiamondDixie

nico1980 said:


> I zoom in the pic. I can't visit the website printed on your box. So I can't tell you anything about the product.
> 
> The real factory in China is GMP certified. They provide pharm-grade HGH. Their factory website is .com.cn, but their sales and service are poor. Some of the sales staffs leave the factory and make a new website to provide good service, the product still is from that factory. Maybe your product is one of the reseller, and I get my hgh form another one.


Shhhhhh!!!!! :death:


----------



## Elvis82

nico1980 said:


> I zoom in the pic. I can't visit the website printed on your box. So I can't tell you anything about the product.
> 
> The real factory in China is GMP certified. They provide pharm-grade HGH. Their factory website is .com.cn, but their sales and service are poor. Some of the sales staffs leave the factory and make a new website to provide good service, the product still is from that factory. Maybe your product is one of the reseller, and I get my hgh form another one.


To my knowledge .cn etc are copies of the original hygene, but even though sometimes inconsistent do contain GH. Aren't they called dr lins hygetropin with the .cn? This is what I can make out from research. Also read that one of guys from original hygene factory left and started a copied version ( dr lins) don't know how true this is.


----------



## Elvis82

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm on original hyges currently only 6iu post workout eod.
> 
> Hands go numb about 5 times a day.
> 
> Crazy feeling, first time on growth though.


Good to now mate, is it the new batch same as pic? Think they said they expire 2015?


----------



## Guest

Elvis82 said:


> Good to now mate, is it the new batch same as pic? Think they said they expire 2015?


Yep from memory the expiry is 2015.

Box is identical to the 200iu kit.


----------



## sitries

those aren't original hyge...........they have a security sticker for one..........and two they are 10iu vials when they should be 8iu...........or am I missing something?!?!?!?!


----------



## MRSTRONG

sitries said:


> those aren't original hyge...........they have a security sticker for one..........and two they are 10iu vials when they should be 8iu...........or am I missing something?!?!?!?!


Its pics of a 200iu and a 100iu box , they brought out security stickers to stop counterfeit kits .


----------



## Elvis82

sitries said:


> those aren't original hyge...........they have a security sticker for one..........and two they are 10iu vials when they should be 8iu...........or am I missing something?!?!?!?!


You're missing quite a lot, 2 pics, one is 200iu kit-8iu, one is 100iu kit-10iu


----------



## sitries

I didnt realise the originals had security stickers.......how do you check the codes if they don't have a website........ I didn't see the 2 different kits. do the 100iu kits contain 10x10iu vials then??? iv only ever had the 200iu kits which are 8iu vials. I also thought the 100iu kits were black tops not green???? Sound like im well behind the times!


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES

The website is available to check as I have the same 100 iu kit however my code said invalid checked it last night


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES

Elvis did you check your code


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave

sitries said:


> I didnt realise the originals had security stickers.......how do you check the codes if they don't have a website........ I didn't see the 2 different kits. do the 100iu kits contain 10x10iu vials then??? iv only ever had the 200iu kits which are 8iu vials. I also thought the 100iu kits were black tops not green???? Sound like im well behind the times!


You're right @sitries the 200 iu kits come in 8iu vials with green tops & the 100iu kits come in 10iu vials with black tops... well at least that is how original HYGENE hyge comes.

As for the anti counterfit stickers these were introduced recently to the HYGENE brand, you can check them here... http://www.hygenepharma.com/ I don't believe you can purchase from that website so i don't think i'm in any contravention of forum rules posting that link, but if it's wrong a mod will edit it accordingly.


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES

These are mine


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave

Exact same as what i've got @NOTHING CHANGES, i dont get any sides at all though, but i have been running hgh for about a year now, so perhaps i'm just used to it/built up a tolerance.


----------



## JasonSteward

@NOTHING CHANGES

do you feel side effects from the black tops?


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES

my source said at 3 iu per day his hands were rock solid with these black tops he is a trusted source and for a few years now

code was invalid on the website waiting source response


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES

@Jason steward

only arrived yesterday mate checked the code on website and came back invalid waiting on source to respond


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES

This was what I used last year at 4 iu pd split


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES

Bob & Weave said:


> Exact same as what i've got @NOTHING CHANGES, i dont get any sides at all though, but i have been running hgh for about a year now, so perhaps i'm just used to it/built up a tolerance.


bob

Did you check the security code ??


----------



## asteroid

Hi guys,

Did anyone use both products - hygetropin.cn and hygenepharma.com? If so, which one do you feel was working for you?


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave

Before i found a regular supplier of HYGENE hygetropin, i used both .com.cn & .cn both gave me good sides and i was pleased... although these were my first uses of HGH.. hygenepharma.com are apparently the new website to check if your HYGENE product is real...

I haven't had any sides from the HYGENE brand.. my rings are a lot loser than they where when i was using .com.cn... but i put that down to built up tolerance.

I have just ordered some pfizer pharma 36iu pens which seem to be saturating the market at the moment, i'm taking a chance, but nothing ventured nothing gained...

All being said check these topics for more info...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/247893-hygetropin-controversy-settled-facts.html

So much misinformation and bro science...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/167282-hygetropin-help-fake-real-feb-2012-a.html

For me personally .com.cn were the best, but current consensus is HYGENE or hygenepharma.com 1 and the same apparently...


----------



## JasonSteward

@Bob & Weave

Did you check the security code ??


----------



## Banana

NOTHING CHANGES said:


> bob
> 
> Did you check the security code ??


I have the same exact kit you have, checked the anti counterfit code and it said the code was false... hope someone can elaborate and share his experience if he has used the same kit


----------



## davidcollett

asteroid said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anyone use both products - hygetropin.cn and hygenepharma.com? If so, which one do you feel was working for you?


Hi,

Yes I have used both products. Can't upload from phone but have some images of both side by side as a comparisson which I will upload.I always used to run .com.cn (genuine) not copy .com.cn. These were ok but switched to genuine .cn and thought were very good hgh. Recently tried a hygenepharma box of black tops. I was excited to try these as everybody rates them on here. I for some reason come up in bee-sting type mark from these kits, last couple of days with a red mark in injection site. Batch number is 20131021. I have tried intramuscular and sub q, with it still happening. A friend is running them and he has had no problem. It may be something in it I am reacting to but iv never had this before even with lins which Are on par.I have now gone back on the .cn with no adverse reaction as couldn't finish the other half a box of black tops I had left. This is just my experience with these two products. Even though more expensive I personally choose the lins over hygenepharma just because of personal experience iv had,is different with others. Has any one else had a reaction like this?


----------



## Old n fat

Hgh it's a mine field ....

Can you imagine the money the counterfeiters are making on this ??

Your talking multi millions in value of nothing (some times)

Iv waisted a few hundred on hgh now, I think il try peptides and have done with it!!


----------



## Oscars

yea i had the same thing.............switched to sterile water and go into the shoulder and was much better!



davidcollett said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I have used both products. Can't upload from phone but have some images of both side by side as a comparisson which I will upload.I always used to run .com.cn (genuine) not copy .com.cn. These were ok but switched to genuine .cn and thought were very good hgh. Recently tried a hygenepharma box of black tops. I was excited to try these as everybody rates them on here. I for some reason come up in bee-sting type mark from these kits, last couple of days with a red mark in injection site. Batch number is 20131021. I have tried intramuscular and sub q, with it still happening. A friend is running them and he has had no problem. It may be something in it I am reacting to but iv never had this before even with lins which Are on par.I have now gone back on the .cn with no adverse reaction as couldn't finish the other half a box of black tops I had left. This is just my experience with these two products. Even though more expensive I personally choose the lins over hygenepharma just because of personal experience iv had,is different with others. Has any one else had a reaction like this?


----------



## Jpeg3000

The only Hyges i will trust are the original hygene green pinwheel tops, no sticker. I have tried 2 months on .com.cn and .cn and found they both did nothings, no sides and not even increased finger nail growth, switched to the hygene and my nails were literally growing overnight.


----------



## Elvis82

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm on original hyges currently only 6iu post workout eod.
> 
> Hands go numb about 5 times a day.
> 
> Crazy feeling, first time on growth though.


Hi mate,

Can you remember how long you were on hgh before you started with the numbness etc?


----------



## Guest

Elvis82 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Can you remember how long you were on hgh before you started with the numbness etc?


Within 2 weeks mate!


----------



## Elvis82

Spawn of Haney said:


> Within 2 weeks mate!


Could you tell me your batch number and expiry when you get change mate. Cheers


----------



## Guest

If I've that info still mate, no problem.


----------



## johnnybravo1

I have the exact same kits (two)from hygenepharma green top 200iu made by hygenepharma the security sticker which come back as congratulations genuine product thanks for your support or something along them lines. No sides at 4 iu per day. I had brown top .com.cn before that but was excited to try the new one (original hygene just new web site for security sticker to be checked I'm lead to believe)? Roxy queen might be able to help with this??? My girl is using the brown top at 2iu with numb hands!!! Hmmmmmmmm I don't know which one to go with now??? Advice please?? Oh the brown top ones had security sticker to which also said gtg genuine?!


----------



## Jas

Old n fat said:


> Hgh it's a mine field ....
> 
> Can you imagine the money the counterfeiters are making on this ??
> 
> Your talking multi millions in value of nothing (some times)
> 
> Iv waisted a few hundred on hgh now, I think il try peptides and have done with it!!


Its a concern, some are getting success here with .cn, .com,cn, and some not. My little research told me these are were copies of legit hygetropin, still a good product.

Could it be the dosing needs to be a little higher to see some good signs on these copies of http://www.hygenepharma.com/, what do u think?


----------



## Old n fat

Jas said:


> Its a concern, some are getting success here with .cn, .com,cn, and some not. My little research told me these are were copies of legit hygetropin, still a good product.
> 
> Could it be the dosing needs to be a little higher to see some good signs on these copies of http://www.hygenepharma.com/, what do u think?


It's so expensive tho , high dose will cost so much ?

I'm on peptides and love um , gonna stick with them for the foreseeable future and run gear more often I think !


----------



## 19072

Also just to state I looked up http://www.hygenepharma.com/

Body of my batch numbers come back gtg..


----------



## bail

Old n fat said:


> It's so expensive tho , high dose will cost so much ?
> 
> I'm on peptides and love um , gonna stick with them for the foreseeable future and run gear more often I think !


Where you get your peps from bro??


----------



## Jas

herc said:


> I'm ising the same kit aswell. Second batch I'm on and still no sides at 8iu eod.
> 
> Mind you I'm on pct ATM but feel I'm getting bigger


No sides on this hgh? How many days are you using it


----------



## Jas

Old n fat said:


> It's so expensive tho , high dose will cost so much ?
> 
> I'm on peptides and love um , gonna stick with them for the foreseeable future and run gear more often I think !


If you took about cost - yes on the one hand it is so much more expensive than test, on the hand its become much more affordable than it was in the 90's and 2000s. Biotech done in china makes stuff more cheaper.

To use, or not to use, that is the question lol


----------



## Old n fat

bail said:


> Where you get your peps from bro??


Pure peptides mr , not had a bad vial yet , ipam and mod grf saturation dose 3-5 times a day , working great!!


----------



## Old n fat

Jas said:


> If you took about cost - yes on the one hand it is so much more expensive than test, on the hand its become much more affordable than it was in the 90's and 2000s. Biotech done in china makes stuff more cheaper.
> 
> To use, or not to use, that is the question lol


Get on peptides , no risk , no hastle .

I'm Getting early cts from them so gotta be good !!


----------



## bail

Old n fat said:


> Pure peptides mr , not had a bad vial yet , ipam and mod grf saturation dose 3-5 times a day , working great!!


Dear tho mate not going into prices but could easily run 4-6 iu gh on that price


----------



## Old n fat

bail said:
 

> Dear tho mate not going into prices but could easily run 4-6 iu gh on that price


Ha ha I'm still celebrating the fCt they turned up !!

Got scanked on hgh a couple of times .

Got a source now , just not the funds !!


----------



## shadow4509

herc said:


> I'm ising the same kit aswell. Second batch I'm on and still no sides at 8iu eod.
> 
> Mind you I'm on pct ATM but feel I'm getting bigger


I've got fat fingers, slight cts and some wrist pain and feel pumped constantly.

Running the same hyge as you but 6iu per day and peps aswell.

You just might not get sides from them?


----------



## 19072

shadow4509 said:


> I've got fat fingers, slight cts and some wrist pain and feel pumped constantly.
> 
> Running the same hyge as you but 6iu per day and peps aswell.
> 
> You just might not get sides from them?


Yeh strange the same kit you have you get sides. But like I said at 8iu eod I'm constantly feeling a lot fuller and can see it in the mirror.

Mind you I'm bulking so it could be an increase of cals aswell.


----------



## johnnybravo1

Ok as stated earlier mine checked out on web site looks great and my training even on a diet is awesome pumps and fullness is very good plus I'm eating a lot more than on previous diets and leaning up well. I've used lots of gh over the last 10 years (first time on hygene)even script stuff from a friends daughter who was prescribed a huge dose daily. I've never once got cts from any gh but I've upper dose to see if any sides two days my water retention is outrageous!!! This is a gtg genuine product which people in the know on this site who have used will agree with I'm sure. Getting it is another matter mind! Ha black or green tops are both excellent! IMO  and they do now have a security sticker!


----------



## B.I.G

johnnybravo1 said:


> Ok as stated earlier mine checked out on web site looks great and my training even on a diet is awesome pumps and fullness is very good plus I'm eating a lot more than on previous diets and leaning up well. I've used lots of gh over the last 10 years (first time on hygene)even script stuff from a friends daughter who was prescribed a huge dose daily. I've never once got cts from any gh but I've upper dose to see if any sides two days my water retention is outrageous!!! This is a gtg genuine product which people in the know on this site who have used will agree with I'm sure. Getting it is another matter mind! Ha black or green tops are both excellent! IMO  and they do now have a security sticker!


I'm gonna try the hygene black top ones soon so hope they are good..

Sometimes reading such great reviews from new members can seem as pushing something to sell more. Hope not


----------



## johnnybravo1

Ha I can guarantee I've nowt to do with hygene mate wish I did lol I like genetech ( Greece) stuff to and don't sell or have anything to do with them either. Pscarb has been saying for years these are gtg as well as many others. That's why I tried them. Took me ages to find them tho.

;-) John


----------



## B.I.G

johnnybravo1 said:


> Ha I can guarantee I've nowt to do with hygene mate wish I did lol I like genetech ( Greece) stuff to and don't sell or have anything to do with them either. Pscarb has been saying for years these are gtg as well as many others. That's why I tried them. Took me ages to find them tho.
> 
> ;-) John


I was under the impression pscarb likes the .cn ones? Aghhh I can't keep up with it all any more :lol:


----------



## johnnybravo1

I believe he does like the .cn but from what I can gather( I could be wrong according to the wife I often am different story lol) these are the original pin wheel version hygene that had no website on box? But they were getting copied so much brought out site and stickers?? So if I'm right then these are the proper original pinwheel. .cn being lins which I hear good things about if sourced well.


----------



## packer2609

hi lads, some good advice being given here! anyone got a reliable source to purchase hyge from please


----------



## Growing Lad

Got through my first black top hygiene kit at 5iu ed. no sides at the mo. Used the green top 200iu last year to good effect with bad cats sides so bit concerned about these ones. Codes all checked out on the hygiene pharma site. Will go thru another kit at 5iu then I'm bumping to 10iu if still no sides


----------



## bynste

Growing Lad said:


> Got through my first black top hygiene kit at 5iu ed. no sides at the mo. Used the green top 200iu last year to good effect with bad cats sides so bit concerned about these ones. Codes all checked out on the hygiene pharma site. Will go thru another kit at 5iu then I'm bumping to 10iu if still no sides


A few people have said this, no sides showing, I started a thread, and pointed out in it that something dont seem right with this hygene! Site resembles another rip off hyge site.

and lets be honest, if you want someone's opinion of what is good, you only have to look on these forums, then go away and start faking what everyone wants and recommends.


----------



## Alex The Kid

Elvis82 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I can get the following hyge kits, do the pics look legit and is there any problem of fakes with these hygene kits?
> 
> i know there are other hygetropins around which are not hygene, but what about fakes of hygene kits?
> 
> thanks


How did you or anyone else get on with the hygenpharma ?? Just got the exact same ones today


----------



## jamzee500

There's a guy on another well known forum who has posted bloods on the black top hygene with good results. These were the pre-counterfeit code ones tho

JM


----------



## Legend7

Hello guys

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/265553-pfizer-genotropin-36iu-pens.html

Anyone who I can PM with good experience on GH? Not easy to avoid all the bunk out there. Will go with the Goquick pens as a source has them but need to know if they're genuine, otherwise will try get some original Hyge of the web....


----------



## astricom

the original Hygene are the pinwheel tops and pinwheen logo at the bottom right without the website printed on the box. As already mentioned the 200 IU kits are 25x 8iu green top and 100 Iu are the 10 x 10 iu black tops.

ive got the blacktops myself the current batch come with the security sticker and the website URL as a sticker on the box. verified one of my boxes and came out good, you can only check the verification code once after this it will tell you the code is invalid and you have probably sourced bunk gear!

A friend of minewho is competing in the british finals is currently using them and has given good feed back on these black tops.


----------



## Mweisel

ive had these tested. black top originals gtg


----------



## Goldigger

What was the test result?


----------



## zak1990

Bumping this @meisel what were the results mate


----------



## IGotTekkers

Elvis82 said:


> To my knowledge .cn etc are copies of the original hygene, but even though sometimes inconsistent do contain GH. Aren't they called dr lins hygetropin with the .cn? This is what I can make out from research. Also read that one of guys from original hygene factory left and started a copied version ( dr lins) don't know how true this is.


It's bs mate theres no evidence that there was ever a Dr lin that left and started his own lab, it's a cop out to justify a fake product and always has been


----------



## Hessy28

Mweisel said:


> ive had these tested. black top originals gtg


any good ?


----------



## irishphil

Hessy28 said:


> any good ?


These are not the original Hygetropin kits. I have personally been using Hygetropin for over 5 years.

Hygetropin.cn is the original legitimate Hygetropin from Dr. Lin who was the chief scientist responsible for the development of the stable 191aa amino acid protein ( somatropin ) at Gensci.

Hygetropin from Hygetropin.cn is equivalent in purity to US pharme grade Somatropin and i have always had great results. Dr. Lin is still very much alive and kicking and still doing what he does best.

*The original domain registration site can be found here **Hygetropin.cn Domain History - Who.is - Who.is*

Hygenepharma is a copycat company selling a cheap low quality and inconsistent product with may people on various forums complaining of red welts at the injection site. This is a sure sign of immune system response and dangerous.

They have been very clever to take advantage of the Hygetropin name and we are currently in the process of having them investigated for fraud. They claim they were established in 2007 but in reality appeared on the net in 2013.

*Please check this here **Hygenepharma.com Whois Lookup - Who.is - Who.is*.

Also , the other products for sale on the Hygenepharma site have never been manufactured by Hygene BioPharm.

For the history of Hygetropin please read this excellent article Growth Hormone Part 3 | JuicedMuscle.com ( also read part 4 )


----------



## irishphil

Hygenepharma are a scam company who say they were established in 2007. In reality they were established in 2013.

They have taken advantage of the Hygetropin name and are in no way associated with Hygene BioPharm.They seem to have very cleverly taken advantage of the Hygetropin name . The black tops they sell were originally manufactured as a high quality generic for the UK market. Although high GH serum tests have been noted, many immune system responses have also been noted.

Stick with the original Hygetropin.cn from Dr.Lin.


----------



## parkermma85

Iv done these 3 months the blacktops 5iu a day still no sides??? Any one think there no gh in these


----------



## 3752

parkermma85 said:


> Iv done these 3 months the blacktops 5iu a day still no sides??? Any one think there no gh in these


why do you want side effects? why would you want an effect that has no use but to harm u? side effects do not indicate a product is fake or real, it is an indication that your body is not handling the substance very well.....

i use genuine Pharma GH and get no sides unless i used the whole cartridge


----------



## parkermma85

Iv had them slightly in the past in wrists and hands. Id rather i didnt get them was just worried this hygenepharma.com stuff was fake that i have. Thanks


----------



## SvenPowerH

irishphil said:


> Hygenepharma are a scam company who say they were established in 2007. In reality they were established in 2013.
> 
> They have taken advantage of the Hygetropin name and are in no way associated with Hygene BioPharm.They seem to have very cleverly taken advantage of the Hygetropin name . The black tops they sell were originally manufactured as a high quality generic for the UK market. *Although high GH serum tests have been noted, many immune system responses have also been noted.*
> 
> Stick with the original Hygetropin.cn from Dr.Lin.


How did that manifest?


----------



## Roid-Rage

Pscarb said:


> why do you want side effects? why would you want an effect that has no use but to harm u? side effects do not indicate a product is fake or real, it is an indication that your body is not handling the substance very well.....
> 
> i use genuine Pharma GH and get no sides unless i used the whole cartridge


Ye people do seem more worried if their hands are swelling than if the are losing body fat an gaining lean mass, its like saying this test I not giving me ace so must be bunk haha.

B it of advise again if you don't mind mate, I have one source who is selling dna/tribal design green tops 25x8iu that he says codes will verify on hygetropin.cn and I have another source who is selling pin wheel design green tops 25x8iu that he says codes will verify on hygenepharma.com. Price difference is insignificant, assuming they both telling truth which would you go for?

Cheers


----------



## Stoner26

Hey, I'm on them now hygenepharma code worked on website but after first week I've had really sore red marks at every inj site. Plus the glands in my groin have swelled and they're painful to touch. Really ****ed off with it on 4th vial now. Ordered new water and pins, if that doesn't work I'm going IM, haven't got money to waste so I'm ****ing using them.

What's the worst that can happen? They can't be 192aa not after code checks out on website.

If I'm doing myself damage can anyone recommend me a good supplier of Lins as I've only heard good things?? Ps I'm a noob.


----------



## Goldigger

I have Dr lins mobile number if you want it?


----------



## Stoner26

Cool story bro


----------



## Roid-Rage

Stoner26 said:


> Hey, I'm on them now hygenepharma code worked on website but after first week I've had really sore red marks at every inj site. Plus the glands in my groin have swelled and they're painful to touch. Really ****ed off with it on 4th vial now. Ordered new water and pins, if that doesn't work I'm going IM, haven't got money to waste so I'm ****ing using them.
> 
> What's the worst that can happen? They can't be 192aa not after code checks out on website.
> 
> If I'm doing myself damage can anyone recommend me a good supplier of Lins as I've only heard good things?? Ps I'm a noob.


Its comments like this that worries me about these, can anyone enlighten us as to why people seem to get this reaction off these as they don't seem to be GH side effects and lots of people seem to use these and really rate them?


----------



## shadow4509

Roid-Rage said:


> Its comments like this that worries me about these, can anyone enlighten us as to why people seem to get this reaction off these as they don't seem to be GH side effects and lots of people seem to use these and really rate them?


The hives are caused by a reaction to the preservative. I suffer with them from jabbing sub q, so now I jab IM and don't suffer any reaction.


----------



## Stoner26

I'm glad I'm not alone here. The biggest problem is that im sure it's very potent stuff as I sleep like a baby and recover well from training.

The good and more confusing thing news is that I changed from Bac to Sterile water yesterday and so far no red welt at all. Fingers crossed this has solved it but I tried inj just the bac water previously and had no reaction??? ??

Also I've ordered Vexagen now as it was the same price and I heard its good. Any thoughts on that is it good?


----------



## Espagnolito75

hello,

i don't understand...really...

Hygenepharma.com OR hygetropin.cn...What is the real, what is the fake !

I have look in this forum and different forum... the opinions are different...

But, the most suppliers sell hygenepharma... And she speak is good...

Please help, i don't want order a poor stuff for my first cycle of Hgh...LoL

Thanks you so much


----------



## Espagnolito75

Pscarb said:


> why do you want side effects? why would you want an effect that has no use but to harm u? side effects do not indicate a product is fake or real, it is an indication that your body is not handling the substance very well.....
> 
> i use genuine Pharma GH and get no sides unless i used the whole cartridge


Hi Pscarb...

You are moderator and good trainer... Your preference is for hygenepharma or hygetropin.cn ?

Thanks you so much bro


----------



## Roid-Rage

shadow4509 said:


> The hives are caused by a reaction to the preservative. I suffer with them from jabbing sub q, so now I jab IM and don't suffer any reaction.


Do you happen to know what the preservative is? Because if that is the case then its a minor issue and pinning IM would solve it but the only information I can find on a reaction like this is bacterial residue or it being 192aa rather than 191aa.

It just seems to happen much more often with this brand so I don't get why they wouldn't change the preservative, a lab high tech enough to produce 191 surely wouldn't leave any bacterial residue or not be able to change something that people are reacting to. My main concern is that this is actually 192 which would explain why people are still getting results and this auto immune reaction.

But the whole 192 thing is a minefield of information in itself, from what I understand it takes a much lesser equipped lab to create and some people's body accepts it fine where as others get this sore red itchiness as a reaction of the body attacking the 192nd amino acid due to seeing it as alien.

Now here is where I cant be sure because no one seems to agree on if the body builds an anti body that renders it useless or if you get gains for a while or some people believe you get just as good results from it as 191 especially if you use it IM as this seems to stop the reaction but I don't really get why and some people believe that this just means you don't notice the reaction but your body is still building up immunity to it. Either way it seems the medical world has completely got rid of 192 and replaced it with 191 along time ago.

Pinning IM or sub-q is not a problem for me and I'm going to give this stuff a try anyway but does anybody else suspect this is 192?


----------



## Roid-Rage

Stoner26 said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone here. The biggest problem is that im sure it's very potent stuff as I sleep like a baby and recover well from training.
> 
> The good and more confusing thing news is that I changed from Bac to Sterile water yesterday and so far no red welt at all. Fingers crossed this has solved it but I tried inj just the bac water previously and had no reaction??? ??
> 
> Also I've ordered Vexagen now as it was the same price and I heard its good. Any thoughts on that is it good?


That just makes it even more bizarre doesn't it and I have read that before with sterile water stopping the reaction, @shadow4509 if you know the name of this preservative maybe we can look it up and find it has a reaction in bacteriostatic water that it doesn't with sterile water?


----------



## Stoner26

Roid-Rage said:


> That just makes it even more bizarre doesn't it and I have read that before with sterile water stopping the reaction, @shadow4509 if you know the name of this preservative maybe we can look it up and find it has a reaction in bacteriostatic water that it doesn't with sterile water?


I know right!!!

Well day 3 on sterile water and no red welts. I've still got the bac water so I'm going to inj 0.2ml (bac water only) sub Q and see if there's a reaction. If not then it has to be something in the *black Tops hygenepharma Hygetropin, (not yellow .cn) that reacts with bac water and not sterile.

Maybe they have added something to try and stabilise it at room temperature like some pharma grades but its having this reaction to Bac water. Whatever it is, t nearly put me off this brand completely as I had painful welts, swollen glands indicating an infection and to top it off I got a cold. the cold could have been unrelated but first one in 2 years makes me suspicious.

I've probably created more questions than answers but I'll let you know how the bac water only injection goes. I think it's just gona be a case of making people know to use sterile water with these. Or get hold of the Dr Lins but I found them more expensive and harder to locate.

Also @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/irishphil/ in response to your claim that hygenepharma.com are a scam. They are a genuine producer of HGH which seems to be of good quality, variuos people have done bloods and they come up good. They have stolen the brand name yes but are not a scam. Its very simple, yellow tops hygetropin.cn are the originals by Dr Lin. Black tops hygenepharma.com started making good HGH with hygetropin name in 2013. As for brown tops, I think they are old and out of production. As long as you use sterile water the black tops are spot on. Not a scam.


----------



## Roid-Rage

Stoner26 said:


> I know right!!!
> 
> Well day 3 on sterile water and no red welts. I've still got the bac water so I'm going to inj 0.2ml (bac water only) sub Q and see if there's a reaction. If not then it has to be something in the *black Tops hygenepharma Hygetropin, (not yellow .cn) that reacts with bac water and not sterile.
> 
> Maybe they have added something to try and stabilise it at room temperature like some pharma grades but its having this reaction to Bac water. Whatever it is, t nearly put me off this brand completely as I had painful welts, swollen glands indicating an infection and to top it off I got a cold. the cold could have been unrelated but first one in 2 years makes me suspicious.
> 
> I've probably created more questions than answers but I'll let you know how the bac water only injection goes. I think it's just gona be a case of making people know to use sterile water with these. Or get hold of the Dr Lins but I found them more expensive and harder to locate.
> 
> Also @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/irishphil/ in response to your claim that hygenepharma.com are a scam. They are a genuine producer of HGH which seems to be of good quality, variuos people have done bloods and they come up good. They have stolen the brand name yes but are not a scam. Its very simple, yellow tops hygetropin.cn are the originals by Dr Lin. Black tops hygenepharma.com started making good HGH with hygetropin name in 2013. As for brown tops, I think they are old and out of production. As long as you use sterile water the black tops are spot on. Not a scam.


Ye let us know how it goes mate but I have seen posts of other people who don't get any reaction from the bac water on its own only when mixed with the hyge which is strange because that same hyge then doesn't have the reaction with sterile water. Also a lot of people seem to pin this IM when they get the reaction and then have no problems. Don't understand it at all but no one seems to dispute the effectiveness of the stuff so would be good if we could come up with a logical explanation.

Its a minefield mate where hygetropin.cn which seems to be the only dna/tribal green/yellow top manufacturer round getting good reviews these days actually lists hygenepharma.com as a scam website even though what I have seen they seem to be the only site producing pin wheel green\black tops that have good reviews these days.


----------



## overbet

I have been using the hygenepharma 200iu green top kits for about 2 months now and in my experience they work. They are much cheaper than anything else I could find ($350 FOR 200IU KIT) and I was leery to try them, but I have a buddy who had lost 50lbs running them at 4 iu a day for a year so I gave it a shot. I have no basis of comparison because this is the only hgh I have ever done, but I can tell you that that I have also been running test e, tren e along with the hgh. My body fat has melted off very rapidly. I have ran test e and tren cycles before and the fat loss was no where near what it has been on this cycle with the hgh. Also my hair and finger nails have been growing at an annoying rate, having to cut my nails every 5 days and cut my hair every 10 days. I have 3 friends who also are running this hgh and started the same time as I did and they have similar results. I know this stuff works from personal experience, but again maybe other hgh works better I cant say. About the red itchy lumps, we all got one or two of them within the first 2 weeks of starting. The lumps went away after a few days and nobody ever got them again. Also, we were all pinning sub q except one guy did IM and he never got the lump going IM. Not sure if that helps anyone but thats my experience.


----------



## eib100

I just had some results from .asia Stuff


----------

